# Hunting in Orange



## Colorado Cat (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a chance to hunt on the military base here in Colorado that requires that I wear Orange. Has anyone ever hunted with orange? Is it more important to break up the outline than the color of clothes you wear? Should UV Killer be sprayed on? Will it help?

Thanx for your time.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I've seen video of a man calling in a coyote in AZ in a santa suit! Break up you outline and sit STILL!!!!!! It will work


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Michigan Law states that I have to at least wear an orange hat while hunting predators during daylight hours. Since I do not have to when hunting waterfowl or turkeys with a firearm it just does't make sense!
I have killed plenty of critters during daylight wearing my orange hat! Camo the rest of yourself and try to set up where you have the opportunity to see them well before they see you!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> I've seen video of a man calling in a coyote in AZ in a santa suit! Break up you outline and sit STILL!!!!!! It will work


Yeah in Up Close and Personal Rich Higgins does that very thing. Camo is useful but movement is what gets you busted.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

yotes are like dogs...they're color blind. Orange may look like a more solid color to them-probably darker so i would sit by a tree or something darker and try to break up your silhouette.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

you can really use the sun to your advantage also, put the sun to your back and those old dogs really have a hard time seeing


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fallguy, you said it all "MOVEMENT" is the hunters number one enemy, The guy dressed up in a Santa suit calling in fox was an old caller named Gerry Blair, some of you guys have probably heard of him. :wink:

As for Rich Higgins, he don't even believe in Santa. He's just another old Califorian gone bad. :eyeroll:

Verg, do a little reserch and you'll find coyotes are not totally color blind as we use to think, they see in hues of yellow, blue and green so they say.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Know that I think about it Danny I was wrong. I will have to go back tonight and watch the HIggins video. I think he may have been in a pink rabbit suit. Santa, pink rabbit, who gives a $#!*. :lol:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Danny B said:


> Fallguy, you said it all "MOVEMENT" is the hunters number one enemy, The guy dressed up in a Santa suit calling in fox was an old caller named Gerry Blair, some of you guys have probably heard of him. :wink:


I read that story in one of Garry's books. I think he called in some javalinas, I don't believe he ever called in a yote wearing the santa suit. But I could be wrong.

Colorado Cat, read LeviM's post - good advice!


----------



## Colorado Cat (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice , I was actually not even going to try.I figured wearing orange to hunt a coyote was pretty pointless, but if others have had some success maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Know that I think about it Danny I was wrong. I will have to go back tonight and watch the HIggins video. I think he may have been in a pink rabbit suit. Santa, pink rabbit, who gives a $#!*. :lol:


 ahh haaa haaa haa


----------

